# Press Release:NORTH14 to dominate Hankinson Pool Tournament



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hopefully they'll put me in the Girl's 3rd grade division and maybe I'll get to the final eight. :beer:


----------

